# Relocating



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone I am looking to relocate to the Philippines maybe next year and know nothing about legality or what to do any info would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, read and read more posts here, google will be your best friend also. Specific questions simply ask and I'm sure plenty will help.

Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

There are a lot different depending of what you aim at geting, so you need to be more specific. E g
/VISA. Aiming at marrying? Are you over 50?

/What to live in. Depending of how much you have been in Phils, but most will recomend you to rent first anyway. Foreigners can own condos in condo unions where max 40 % are foreigners, just by buying. If owning elsewhere, some say its impossible, but it isnt  There are some different alternatives, different complicated. Simplest is lease the land 25 + 25 years and own the buildings yourself. DONT buy and put all in girlfriend's name, many have lost by that.

/Business/investments. Of earning purpouse and/or to assist wife/gf family to help themselves. I say DONT just give them money (except if old, ill or injuried) make Help-to-self-Help projects instead or hire them to do some smaller jobs for you. 
Many fail by "make it to fail" ( =wrong business, involve wrong people) while others suceed. Its some complicated but some businesses have very good potentials.
Ask for instance me  I have some more business ideas with good potential than I have money to do myself, Some I know have, some seem to have, they need some more research before sure. (I am process starting my second business now, partly for earning myself, partly to assist a nice tribe, who have much better attitude than most Filipinos concerning how to work.)

/There are some perhaps unexpected laws e g one is HAVE TO support wife's family if needed, BUT a part many dont know its needed ONLY if the needing do their best to solve it themselves (except old). 

/Look up with lawyers, specialy if they offer more than I say is possible 🤣 concerning owning business or real estate. Many lawyers are incompetent/scammers and offer same/similar ILLEGAL "solurtions" which have NO CHANCE to have use of.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Just don't blow any appreciable amount of money here until you've got a proper feel for the place and the culture. Talking months or years, not weeks. If you can, keep your money and property in your home country.

Rent accommodation at first. Read the various expat forums. DON'T try to work without an appropriate visa. DON'T pour money into a young lady/family, without first establishing a meaningful IN-PERSON relationship for a good length of time.( And make sure you're the only 'sponsor' .







)

If you are a (fellow) Brit, you'll have the first 30 days after arrival on visa 'waiver' (no visa required). After that, you'll be able to keep extending up to 36 months. Make sure you have an onward or return air ticket, even if you don't use that section.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

renegadesric529 said:


> Hi everyone I am looking to relocate to the Philippines maybe next year and know nothing about legality or what to do any info would be much appreciated thanks


Renegadesric, welcome to the forum. You mentioned "Relocating" so are you bringing your wife and kids the family here?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Renegadesric, you'd want to check with your Philippine Consulate or Philippine Embassy and choose the correct Visa, the main concern will be your Immigration status, if married to a Filipina then you could apply for the 13a Visa also known as the Non-Immigrant Visa through marriage, 13a Visa it will give you a Permanent Resident status.
Philippine Bureau of Immigration

Also if you choose to go the SRRV visa route then take a look at this website it's the Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA) PRA Link


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Thanks pal 👍


Lunkan said:


> There are a lot different depending of what you aim at geting, so you need to be more specific. E g
> /VISA. Aiming at marrying? Are you over 50?
> 
> /What to live in. Depending of how much you have been in Phils, but most will recomend you to rent first anyway. Foreigners can own condos in condo unions where max 40 % are foreigners, just by buying. If owning elsewhere, some say its impossible, but it isnt  There are some different alternatives, different complicated. Simplest is lease the land 25 + 25 years and own the buildings yourself. DONT buy and put all in girlfriend's name, many have lost by that.
> ...


Thank you Lunkan much appreciated would maybe best rent first and get a feel of the country. I am looking to retire next year move possible December 23. I don't have gf or wife or speak the language but will be there in march for holidays. Visa I know about as I travel to USA would need to look up residency of country. Can you become a resident and how long would it take.


grahamw57 said:


> Just don't blow any appreciable amount of money here until you've got a proper feel for the place and the culture. Talking months or years, not weeks. If you can, keep your money and property in your home country.
> 
> Rent accommodation at first. Read the various expat forums. DON'T try to work without an appropriate visa. DON'T pour money into a young lady/family, without first establishing a meaningful IN-PERSON relationship for a good length of time.( And make sure you're the only 'sponsor' .
> View attachment 102342
> ...


Much appreciated Graham a great help to me this info as I know very little just now so will take it on board and thank you again


M.C.A. said:


> Renegadesric, you'd want to check with your Philippine Consulate or Philippine Embassy and choose the correct Visa, the main concern will be your Immigration status, if married to a Filipina then you could apply for the 13a Visa also known as the Non-Immigrant Visa through marriage, 13a Visa it will give you a Permanent Resident status.
> Philippine Bureau of Immigration
> 
> Also if you choose to go the SRRV visa route then take a look at this website it's the Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA) PRA Link


I don't have wife or girlfriend and retiring next year and want to relocate t a new life thank you for info will be a great help


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

renegadesric529 said:


> Can you become a resident and how long would it take.
> 
> I don't have wife or girlfriend and retiring next year and want to relocate t a new life thank you for info will be a great help


 Possible but complicated and I believe Philippines demand you skip your home country citizenship. 
If not marry, SRRV (=retirement) or SIRV (=investment) cost more in start but easier and less costs in the long run.

You will get queue of young Filipinas wanting to marry you  but some of them are golddiggers


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Possible but complicated and I believe Philippines demand you skip your home country citizenship.
> If not marry, SRRV (=retirement) or SIRV (=investment) cost more in start but easier and less costs in the long run.
> 
> You will get queue of young Filipinas wanting to marry you  but some of them are golddiggers


I am retiring next year from UK so I should rent first and stay away from the women for start.
Is it easy to rent a place and where are best places and places to avoid


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

It's easy to rent. No worries. 

What areas have you been considering/already have knowledge of ? Phils is as big as UK.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

renegadesric529 said:


> Is it easy to rent a place and where are best places and places to avoid


 Whats best depend of what you like 
Poluted expensive trafffic jam Manila/Cebu
or much cheaper provinces?  In provinces you can e g rent a beach house cheap. 
There are middle size towns/cities to chose from too. E g many foreigners like Baguio by less hot by its in the mountains.

I claim Palawan province is best  because of e g no earthquakes, cheaper real estates...


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Whats best depend of what you like
> Poluted expensive trafffic jam Manila/Cebu
> or much cheaper provinces?  In provinces you can e g rent a beach house cheap.
> There are middle size towns/cities to chose from too. E g many foreigners like Baguio by less hot by its in the mountains.
> ...


I am from north east UK live by the sea so would love a good location there. Good fishing would also be good


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

renegadesric529 said:


> I am from north east UK live by the sea so would love a good location there. Good fishing would also be good


 At Palawan you can get big land with beach for even as low as 100 pesos per squaremeter when buying hectares. (Rare that cheap. I believe not sold yet, but I dont know how the coast is by checked just from highway. 200p is more common. Not thousands per sqmeter as elsewhere 
If you like diving (I dont) there are fantastic several such at Palawan.
If avoid Puerto Princesa and tourist places, where prices are higher.

Last I saw there were nice beach house for rent for 20 000 pesos per month a bit north of Puerto Princesa.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> At Palawan you can get big land with beach for even as low as 100 pesos per squaremeter when buying hectares. (Rare that cheap. I believe not sold yet, but I dont know how the coast is by checked just from highway. 200p is more common. Not thousands per sqmeter as elsewhere
> If you like diving (I dont) there are fantastic several such at Palawan.
> If avoid Puerto Princesa and tourist places, where prices are higher.
> 
> Last I saw there were nice beach house for rent for 20 000 pesos per month a bit north of Puerto Princesa.


Thanks Lunkan will have a scout around area


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

renegadesric529 said:


> Thanks Lunkan will have a scout around area


 If you need, I have contacts at the south half.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you intend to live alone watch this.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> If you intend to live alone watch this.


 Insurance Yes for medical.
Friends yes. I prefer Pala'wan TRIBE (but they live in hills, but there are some costal too.
Concerning legal document I wouldnt bother much, because not much worth anyway, although can wrote something down as a simple contract just as reminder whats agreed.
Lawyer is mostlty NOT the best to do because most of them are incompetent and/or scammers. I know many more cases screwed up than solved by lawyers...

Can hire someone too, caretakers are cheap. FULL time cost only 3000pess per month in province plus food and bed and a bit more benifits.

After dead it isnt much important anyway


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Lunkan said:


> Lawyer is mostlty NOT the best to do because most of them are incompetent and/or scammers. I know many more cases screwed up than solved by lawyers...


Agree to that!!! Been going on now for almost 7 years and still do not have clear title to the lot we built on. A genuine exercise in futility so far.

Fred


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

renegadesric529 said:


> I am from north east UK live by the sea so would love a good location there. Good fishing would also be good


I'm from York... been visiting/living here in the Phils for 32 years now.

I'd first of all recommend living fairly close to a city with an Immigration office. It does make life a lot easier when doing your visa extensions...which you will need.
Living near the coast and finding good fishing locations shouldn't be too difficult in this nation of islands and rivers.
The bigger cities inevitably tend to be polluted, and choked with traffic. The more popular 'expat' locations will enable you to associate with other foreigners, should you feel the need, though rents will be higher. An airport within reasonable distance...another thing to consider.
YouTube has dozens of 'vLogger' videos now, to help you choose the kind of location you're looking for. Bear in mind, as a foreigner, you CANNOT buy land here.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ditto Lunkan and Fred. Sad Fred that it has taken so long, I thought we were bad at 3 odd years. 
I suppose in one way we were lucky as the agent we purchased through recommended the attorney to do all the paperwork. We paid her up front, mind you it was only 20K for lease and title transfers. She took off to Manila and never completed the sale so the agent paid for another to complete the job, nice of him but the new attorney failed to have the title encumbered by the lease I hold as the agent forgot that was part of the written brief, then the attorney said it can't be done,,, I pushed and pushed claiming that if a bank or mortgagee can encumber a property why not a legal long term lease,,,, that took another 2 years but all done and dusted. New correct title now.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> If you need, I have contacts at the south half.


Ok thanks


grahamw57 said:


> I'm from York... been visiting/living here in the Phils for 32 years now.
> 
> I'd first of all recommend living fairly close to a city with an Immigration office. It does make life a lot easier when doing your visa extensions...which you will need.
> Living near the coast and finding good fishing locations shouldn't be too difficult in this nation of islands and rivers.
> ...


Cheers Graham I think I will just look to rent a place and test the water for a while.
Visa extension would they be annually.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Ditto Lunkan and Fred. Sad Fred that it has taken so long, I thought we were bad at 3 odd years.
> I suppose in one way we were lucky as the agent we purchased through recommended the attorney to do all the paperwork. We paid her up front, mind you it was only 20K for lease and title transfers. She took off to Manila and never completed the sale so the agent paid for another to complete the job, nice of him but the new attorney failed to have the title encumbered by the lease I hold as the agent forgot that was part of the written brief, then the attorney said it can't be done,,, I pushed and pushed claiming that if a bank or mortgagee can encumber a property why not a legal long term lease,,,, that took another 2 years but all done and dusted. New correct title now.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Sounds like a minefield out there.thanks for info bigpearl


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, not like western law here. Get your feet on the ground, taste the flavours and see where your life goes, we are all very different and eventually find our way here or simply for some? Go back to what they know and need.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Yep, not like western law here. Get your feet on the ground, taste the flavours and see where your life goes, we are all very different and eventually find our way here or simply for some? Go back to what they know and need.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Sounds good as they say nothing ventured nothing gained. I will keep my house in UK security incase not for me but looking forward to seeing what it brings I will take onboard all info before I jump


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> Agree to that!!! Been going on now for almost 7 years and still do not have clear title to the lot we built on. A genuine exercise in futility so far.


 Is it A&D and property tax paid at least 10 years?

If Yes . no need of lawyer, just apply* at DENR. Application cost around 3000 Pesos  ( =The cost a few years ago, so perhaps raised.) 

If not A&D, then no need of lawyer neither, because then its impossible 🤣 (Well. Theoretical possible, but local congressman need to get approval of making a big section =several lots A&D, pay property tax at least 10 years and apply...)
A 9 hectare lot I were interested in asuming it was A&D by some lots close have title. When checked only a corner of it was A&D! Because when congress made A&D then they just draw a line on map NOT following lot boundries!!! 🤣 Even more crazy by congress had LEFT a few of *surveyed* lots, which they DIDNT made A&D at same time, located between all to the coast A&D or tited lots and not surveyed HUGE "baranggay land" Timberland!

A family at Cebu island had around 10 lots rural. They applied for all and got Title for all of them except 2 because two werent A&D = Called "Timberland". even if transformed to farmland. 

*Its applying, so can be denied but almost allways approved. If A&D and tax paid since close after WWII, then can demand = Apply but cant be denied.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

renegadesric529 said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> Cheers Graham I think I will just look to rent a place and test the water for a while.
> Visa extension would they be annually.


Depends on the visa type, tourist would be every 2 months up to 36 months when you must leave the country and return to start again. 13a spouse visa report once a year. SRRV I believe you can report 3 years in advance.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Best to come here on a visitor visa that can be extended for 3 years and get out and about, smell the dirt, flavours and
[email protected] that happens here, some like and some hate. Aside from land prices and earthquakes Palawan is a great place to spend a few weeks or more especially El Nido but each to their own.

Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Aside from land prices and earthquakes Palawan is a great place to spend a few weeks or more especially El Nido but each to their own.


 Well. I think "oppsite"  Check OTHER places at Palawan than tourist place as El Nido to see where you can like to settle.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We spent 4-5 days in El Nido earlier this year and would have struggled to extend it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> Check OTHER places at Palawan than tourist place as El Nido to see where you can like to settle.


I think mainly of parts of Aborlan, Roxas, Quezon, Sofr Espanola. Perhaps Rizal. 

Most of San Vicente is/was expensive tourism (before covid) but in most south of it there are some interesting prices. Prices droped much by covid made crisis in tourism, Port Barton became almost "dead". I dont know recovery level. 

(Narra is so flat along the coast so big flooding risk there. While the others I told have parts with some higher coasts.
Taytay have nice places BUT local gpvernment have crazy valuing, partly 10 times higher than owners have problems to sell for!!! This is important because transfer fees and transfer taxes are counted at the highest of that and the real price! )

. .
Some people need a place to have action to like it. 
I prefer kind of opposite 
=House faaaar from other people so its calm. (Some houndred meters BEHIND manufactory, with forest in between.)

Then I GO to meet people, when I want to, and MAKE actions  

((In Sweden I have e g compeeted and coached in several sports, organiced rather big parties.as well as competitions including some Swedish Championchips.
Now I am to inuried to travel, but make action anyway 🤣 at Palawan. Starting businesses. Trying to make so poor hill farmers get improved harvests by improved knowledge. (They still farm as Sweden did 200 years ago.) I have agreed to finance a local fiesta from earnings from business when it start making profit. Aim at geting a good teacher to that village. Its one of the few Filipino teachers who can count percent  If they give her a work, she is interested in moving there if we just give her a bit land. If I ever get there I will probably make a basketball club for mainly kids, or if I am lazy  just coach a local school team.
In between actions can be reached e g sailing, making music, table tennis...))


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Renegadesric, if you like a spot where everything shuts down before 7 pm then any island outside Luzon or any provincial area outside Manila or any major city would work for you.

Me, I can't wait to someday move to a city and get away from the quiet solitude of poo splats, dead frogs, cats, and rats all over the road, burning plastic, endless karaoke with some of the most horrible singing if you want to call it that, and lack of products, I'm ready to move out of the bananas you guys can have it and enjoy, I want city lights, poo splats, dead frogs and some of the worst singing but at least life after 7 pm and happenings and access to fresher fruits and vegetables, more variety in grocery and store products.

I'm very thankful for being able to get some of these products from the Lazada/Shopee network but then again it has become tiring waiting or more like being held hostage by the Lazada/Shopee Ninja drivers with no real definite delivery time schedule, it could arrive in as little as 2 days but the delivery time posted is usually a week and then sometimes it takes two weeks.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear what you put up with Mark, not good.
I thought you were not that far from Manila? I am 6 hours away and don't suffer the problems you mention,,,, well bad tradesmen yes.
We are all different and though I grew up in a big city was glad to leave when I was 20 and have a quieter life, sure I don't have the mall of Asia or Rustans nor nightlife but happy. If I suffered all you mentioned I would kick myself for picking the wrong area to live. We had a nice condo in Manila for a year and had all the conveniences as well as all the black soot that had to be cleaned all the time, the stinky smells, the traffic, the beggars, Guards standing on the street with shotguns.
Interesting that your deliveries from online shopping take so long to arrive, here it's 2 to 4 days. Interestingly I did have a delivery that went to day 5 and I got a notification from Shopee that they have contacted the delivery company and the parcel was delivered the next day, so 6 days, a one off I suppose.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Sorry to hear what you put up with Mark, not good.
> I thought you were not that far from Manila? I am 6 hours away and don't suffer the problems you mention,,,, well bad tradesmen yes.
> We are all different and though I grew up in a big city was glad to leave when I was 20 and have a quieter life, sure I don't have the mall of Asia or Rustans nor nightlife but happy. If I suffered all you mentioned I would kick myself for picking the wrong area to live. We had a nice condo in Manila for a year and had all the conveniences as well as all the black soot that had to be cleaned all the time, the stinky smells, the traffic, the beggars, Guards standing on the street with shotguns.
> Interesting that your deliveries from online shopping take so long to arrive, here it's 2 to 4 days. Interestingly I did have a delivery that went to day 5 and I got a notification from Shopee that they have contacted the delivery company and the parcel was delivered the next day, so 6 days, a one off I suppose.
> ...


We get our deliveries quickly but the timeline they give is much longer but the products usually arrive sooner and every now and then they take a couple of weeks.

I could put up with the soot because how many years left have we got, most of us are old so I can put up with the light smog.

Shotgun guards everywhere in our region and for good reason, we used to use a lady that changed our money or a money changer and she was executed while the toddler grandson watched, they finally caught this guy and a known suspect earlier this year so he was on the run for over a decade.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> access to fresher fruits


 How can you get fresher fruits in city than buying direct from farmer or have own growing just outside your house??? 

But yes it can be bad action ends early by it get dark eartly and shortage of outdoor light. But that can be good too if it wopuld end disturbing karaoke, which you told you have, which mean you live to close to neighbours 

One thing missing though is profeseional sports. But thats missing in big cities too. Even if settle where there "is" a profesional baslketball team, there isnt many matches anyway by they mpve around which cities they play their HOME matches in!!! (At least it was like that when I checked many years ago.) On the other hand there are basketball courrts "everywhere"i n province. I even have basketnball courts to find where schools are  because province schools have basketball courts normaly. Its fun to look at kids matches too, although it would be better if having access to both. Very BAD in Metro Manila. There some politician in a suburb made a big media thing of startting football ( = soccer) activities for around 7yo kids. Hourdreds of kids and parents came to the media checked "launch".. Then NOTHING happened in months - the politician hadnt thought of there were almost nowhere the kids could play!!! After some months it became the first match - at concreete!!! 
Concerning basketball courts in provinces, in a SMALL village I saw a nice basketball court with rather big spectator stand!!! Perhaps it depended of the earlie mayor of that municipaly come from that villlage. Perhaps thats why he lost next election 🤣 

BUT it can become GOOD sports to look at if give kids possibility including exersise. 
(( E g in a few years I made SENIOR level players of kiids, started when they were 10 yo. When they were 14- 15 we started climbing fast in SENIOR league and when they were stiil kids we reached the second highest senior league.))
In Phils there are problems though by cant exersise in evenings by its dark and not enough light, and shortage of senior leagues to get harder competition for kids when they get ready. ((Myself I started exersise football with seniors when I were 13 and played mastches against seniors when I were 15.)) 
There ARE rather good competitions at school level in Phils, but its a problem they are such competitions between schools very seldom 😭. Thats something we foreigners can work to change 
Floorball (=as landhockey but indoor 6 a side at similar to basketball size fields and with plastic balls and sticks) have become the bigest sport in Sweden even biger than football !!! and is growing in Europe. One of the earlier floorball leaders in Sweden moved to Phils some years ago and said he will start floorball and finance the equipment. (He is rich.) We lost contact so I dont know the result.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Light smog? No heavy from the jeepneys and trucks, buses that some how get through their annual emission test,,, continue to belch carcinogenic [email protected], go figure. The hotel in Pasay that we always stay in before or after a flight (Midas hotel) have balconies and they are black with soot from the traffic.
Ask your wife or cleaner if they want to clean everything in the house every few days or simply close all the doors and pay for the A/C. Live in a prison.
Here I don't suffer what you mention but different things like 6 hours from an international airport, (though I haven't left the country since C19) salt air from the ocean and things rust quickly if you don't treat them properly. Termites are the scourge of my life here but under control now.
6 of my workers here live in our bunk house 6 days a week (it has a big kitchen and bathroom) have mentioned to Ben that it is too quiet here, none of the things you mention Mark. The wet market and supermarket are 4 kilometres away and plenty of sari stores within 1 kilometre. They are getting used to the clean air, quiet location and love the fact that they can walk 40 or 50 metres and fish or swim in the ocean, tradeoff I suppose.

I am not into bright lights and glitz, had all that in my younger days and happy, more than happy to live my last 10 or 20 years in my little bit of paradise, If I want glitz and expensive hotels I would rather have a month or 2 in another country.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Shotgun guards everywhere in our region and for good reason, we used to use a lady that changed our money or a money changer and she was executed while the toddler grandson watched, they finally caught this guy and a known suspect earlier this year so he was on the run for over a decade.


 So there are much calmer rural municipalies than yours. The one I chosed is the safest place he have ever lived at say an American, who did grow up in RURAL USA. He has lived in other countries too. 
In several years I know of only three killings in whole big municipaly. Two at same time, I dont know what happened except it was two common poor dressed Filipinos. The third was a policeman from elsewhere NPA killed. 
Even more calm in the baranggay. A few missbehave a bit when they get drunk and there are only two some realy missbehaving trying to take some land by act some threatening. But one of them got scared and runed and hide just because village "policeman" came to ask him to come to baranggay captain just to solve the issue 🤣 (He tried to take 2 hectares although he had bought 1 hectare.) 
Problematic news are normaly more at level a goat has escaped


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> We get our deliveries quickly but the timeline they give is much longer but the products usually arrive sooner and every now and then they take a couple of weeks.


 I have tried over a month now to get answer at IF Shopee can deliver to Palawan and if so WHERE do they have depots. They have answered over 30 times but NOT at what I am asking!!!
After 30 emails it became A BIT progress by they told they cooperate with a delivery company there. That delivery company answer fast too but they dont answer at the question neither! Yesterday they did send me a long list of baranggays they DONT deliver to, but NOTHING about where they HAVE depots 🤣


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only a suggestion Lunkan but try.

Order a hundred peso item on Shopee and another on Lazada, go to check out/place order and see what is said, they can/will deliver and also the time frame should be there. If they can't deliver simply cancel the order.

Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Only a suggestion Lunkan but try.
> 
> Order a hundred peso item on Shopee and another on Lazada, go to check out/place order and see what is said, they can/will deliver and also the time frame should be there. If they can't deliver simply cancel the order.


 Kind of did that at Shopee BEFORE I started asking them. Just put in cart but didnt order when I saw they had delivery option to everywhere else but NONE to MIMAROPA in their automatic order system! BUT after 30 emails I finaly got answer it IS possible, BUT they HAVENT told how nor how far away we would have to fetch! 
I dont expect door to door delivery to the bondok anyway  but when we have bought things from elsewhere than Shopee they have delivered to LBC depot, who call when it has arrived so we can go and fetch. I expect a big company as Shopee manage to do similar. Otherwice we will need to buy all from Lazada... 

We plan to make (test) SELLING of the products , which we build a small manufactory for now, at both Shopee and Lazada, so we need this missing transport info for this too. 
((But when we reach making biger volumes we will try export mainly by the demand is much higher in "western" countries of this new business products. While the products from the first business is much in demand in Phils too.))


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What part of Palawan is your enterprise? Your new home. Mimaropa encompasses a huge area.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I just received an item from Palawan via Shoppee, took about 4 days to Luzon.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> How can you get fresher fruits in city than buying direct from farmer or have own growing just outside your house???
> 
> But yes it can be bad action ends early by it get dark eartly and shortage of outdoor light. But that can be good too if it wopuld end disturbing karaoke, which you told you have, which mean you live to close to neighbours
> 
> ...


There are no fruits in our region, it's all either imported or from other areas.

I was deprived as a kid, my uncle a retired Architect would watch sports on the only day "Saturday" they played cartoons, so I can't stand any sports other than (WWE drama or Boxing) I would visit my Grandma and this same Uncle was obsessed with sports until the bitter end when he died alone earlier this year, he left me nothing but gave my brother who is also an obsessed sports fan $40,000, he also was a Liberal but he didn't practice what he preached in any form other than feel-good words and protests.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> I think mainly of parts of Aborlan, Roxas, Quezon, Sofr Espanola. Perhaps Rizal.
> 
> Most of San Vicente is/was expensive tourism (before covid) but in most south of it there are some interesting prices. Prices droped much by covid made crisis in tourism, Port Barton became almost "dead". I dont know recovery level.
> 
> ...


Cheers Lunkan I will Google areas you mentioned and have a look thanks again for your help


M.C.A. said:


> Renegadesric, if you like a spot where everything shuts down before 7 pm then any island outside Luzon or any provincial area outside Manila or any major city would work for you.
> 
> Me, I can't wait to someday move to a city and get away from the quiet solitude of poo splats, dead frogs, cats, and rats all over the road, burning plastic, endless karaoke with some of the most horrible singing if you want to call it that, and lack of products, I'm ready to move out of the bananas you guys can have it and enjoy, I want city lights, poo splats, dead frogs and some of the worst singing but at least life after 7 pm and happenings and access to fresher fruits and vegetables, more variety in grocery and store products.
> 
> I'm very thankful for being able to get some of these products from the Lazada/Shopee network but then again it has become tiring waiting or more like being held hostage by the Lazada/Shopee Ninja drivers with no real definite delivery time schedule, it could arrive in as little as 2 days but the delivery time posted is usually a week and then sometimes it takes two weeks.


Well M.C.A. that was an uplifting insight haha much appreciated
Possibly best to maybe be close to a town or city but near coast as I love fishing.
I like a little social life now and then also.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I just received an item from Palawan via Shoppee, took about 4 days to Luzon.


That's about the timeline and my son ordered a couple of shirts but we all had to be somewhere else yesterday, my son missed the first delivery attempt he was on his way from High School, he attends High School in another city because he got tired of the private Catholic Church High School (dancing, no teachers half the time and a certain day of Church service and strict hair cuts) in our Municipality and so he now attends a private High School out of Los Banos Laguna it's not religious, the driver came back later to deliver, I don't want to anger or get on the bad side of Lazada or Shopee by not being ready for our packages.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> What part of Palawan is your enterprise? Your new home. Mimaropa encompasses a huge area.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I have not chosen Palawan yet to live I'm looking at a few places on other islands trawling Google for info.
I am looking maybe outside city near coast


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Can I ask Rene? Have you ever been here? Got your hands dirty and tasted the flavours? If not come and look first, living in the Philippines can be an acquired taste and then some.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

renegadesric529 said:


> I have not chosen Palawan yet to live I'm looking at a few places on other islands trawling Google for info.
> I am looking maybe outside city near coast


I was asking Lunkan.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Can I ask Rene? Have you ever been here? Got your hands dirty and tasted the flavours? If not come and look first, living in the Philippines can be an acquired taste and then some.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Never been to pH first time for me l have been to 4 continents only Asia and Australia to visit 
Then all covered oh only Antarctica but don't think I will try that one haha


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for an honest reply rene. As said the Philippines is an acquired taste, love it or hate it. We all or most of us have our reasons for settling here, generally a partner.
If I was a single affluent man? The Philippines would be low on my list as a retirement destination.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve,


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for an honest reply rene. As said the Philippines is an acquired taste, love it or hate it. We all or most of us have our reasons for settling here, generally a partner.
> If I was a single affluent man? The Philippines would be low on my list as a retirement destination.
> 
> OMO.
> ...


One life one shot bigpearl gonna give it a whirl and see where life takes me haha 
By the way how long does it take to get residency over there


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

renegadesric529 said:


> One life one shot bigpearl gonna give it a whirl and see where life takes me haha
> By the way how long does it take to get residency over there


4-8 weeks with an SRRV, you could try a quota visa but they are very few per year. Anything else requires marriage. 5 or 10 years for citizenship but at end of the day you will always be a foreigner here, a second class citizen.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> 4-8 weeks with an SRRV, you could try a quota visa but they are very few per year. Anything else requires marriage. 5 or 10 years for citizenship but at end of the day you will always be a foreigner here, a second class citizen.


Oh that bad is it holiday first then see


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

renegadesric529 said:


> Oh that bad is it holiday first then see


Yes definitely a holiday or three. It will take some time for the rose tinted glasses to come off and you don't want to burn all of your bridges before they do.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Depends on your status here. I simply use the visitor visa which is good for 3 years, leave and start again.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> What part of Palawan is your enterprise? Your new home. Mimaropa encompasses a huge area.


 I am some secret about my location as well as my first business, because I want to buy all wrong handled such myself cheap before someone push up prices by copying to close. This will take many years because I will not invest any more money than them, which will be earned from these two businesses. (Actualy it will be three by we will probably buy a second hand machine by its a bargain, but that will just be started tiny. It can refine other product one step further.)
But I can tell the second business, because aiming at export in a year anyway so no big difference if some copy. Its producing natural meds or "food suplements" as they are called in some "western" countries to get around rules by the costs are far to high to get approval as medicin. We are planting the main product now, but then I got to know two medical plants grow A LOT of there as "weed" saboting for farmers to get ok crops. But theese "weeds" is more worth than their normal crops 🤣 We start with clear and plant 1 hectare but plan to add 4 more hectares in startup of next rain period. EXCEPT not clearing the "weed" 


Gary D said:


> I just received an item from Palawan via Shoppee, took about 4 days to Luzon.


 I hope the transport service answered that seller where they have depots, so he didnt have same hazzle as we have to get to know that 🤣


M.C.A. said:


> There are no fruits in our region, it's all either imported or from other areas.


 Is it that urbanized or what are farmers growing?


M.C.A. said:


> I was deprived as a kid, my uncle a retired Architect would watch sports on the only day "Saturday" they played cartoons, so I can't stand any sports other than (WWE drama or Boxing) I would visit my Grandma and this same Uncle was obsessed with sports until the bitter end when he died alone earlier this year, he left me nothing but gave my brother who is also an obsessed sports fan $40,000, he also was a Liberal but he didn't practice what he preached in any form other than feel-good words and protests.


 Oh sad and unfair 🥵
Do you look at WWE???!!! Thats not sport, thats clows...
A Swedish REAL wrestling world champion (Frank Anderson) started with WWE when he had retired.


renegadesric529 said:


> I have not chosen Palawan yet to live I'm looking at a few places on other islands trawling Google for info.


 I checked at ALL main islands EXCEPT Palawan - until I found EARTHQUAKE maps. Then I skiped all other and chosed Palawan  because thats the only main island without any damaging eartyhquakes. 
An other factor which make me change was when my earlier favorite island Bohol got big potholes by earthquake. Before that I had some thoughts building a dome house, which can stand earthquakes but it dont help to build strong if the house fall into a pothole 
If you think of chose other than Palawan anyway, think of "The North Typhon Belt" where most typhons go. = Land at Samar, then turn up to Luzon.


renegadesric529 said:


> I am looking maybe outside city near coast


 There are nice beaches close outside the main city at Palawan = Puerto Princesa. 


bigpearl said:


> Thanks for an honest reply rene. As said the Philippines is an acquired taste, love it or hate it. We all or most of us have our reasons for settling here, generally a partner.
> If I was a single affluent man? The Philippines would be low on my list as a retirement destination.


 Why? 
Yes, there are many scammers and gold diggers,
BUT there are many nice women too. A big advantage for older foreigners searching a young wife is Filipinas count themselves as old, almost no chance to get married when they pass 30! One good woman started thinking she was to old to get married allready when she were 26 🤣 but she got married to a Norwegian.
And if they are a bit over 30 single mother one child, then they count as NO CHANCE to get married! E g the whole family of a very nice and beautiful such thought she had no chance so they got very happy when an around 70 yo other Norwegian got interested and agreed to marry her. He gave some money - I believe around 1000 usd - to the baranggay to assist finance water pipes. The* baranggay* treated him as VIP when he arrived


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Yes definitely a holiday or three. It will take some time for the rose tinted glasses to come off and you don't want to burn all of your bridges before they do.


How long you been over there Gary


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan, you think I care what you do and your secrecy? It was a simple question. Palawan is a rather large Island.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> you will always be a foreigner here, a second class citizen.





renegadesric529 said:


> Oh that bad is it holiday first then see


 Yes. But its a HUGE difference between the most common ethnic group = malays
and at least some tribes. (I know only two tribes and both are good.)
There are good malays too but few percent of them. Several foreigners have noticed they dont even get "Thank you" when giving malay Filipinos even much, and even after have given so much so the forreigner cant afford to give any more so say No, then they call the forreigner "kuripot" = stingy/cheap !!! 
While the tribe I assist some by adding jobs to them, are very greatful for the oportunity,..  (They are used to malay Filipinos scam them  only him I chosed to main person have been scamed twice himself So it took long time to get acceptance to my very generous offer (compared to what I could have got it for) by they were affraid of geting scamed again. That inspite of the contract say I take WHOLE risk. And I do that  

An American is very much liked there by he has started some projects to try to improve earning among poor (tribe) people there. Earlier he hired malay Filipinos but he got very disapointed by they screwed up big, and didnt follow simple instructions because they dont want to!!! 
It was he, who told me about this TRIBE team he has hired to projects:
"They dont drink, dont gamble, they work. When agree pay and tell them how I want it, its done like that when I come back. No need to check them all the time as with malay Filipinos."
And I can add malay Filipinos find it BAD to ASK when they dont know something, because they count that as "lose face" to show they dont know, so they prefer to screw up instead!!! 
I hired ONE malay Filipina, because I didnt find any tribe person with such knowledge - and she screwed up big and NEVER delivered...!!! BUT I believe we have found a good malay Filipina replacing her. I havent checked her work yet, but she told allready after a few days, she had solved the mess the other had done. 
An ex malay Filipina girlfriend found it embarrassing her boyfriend = I asked much, but she stoped complaining when I told her I know so much BECAUSE I ask so much 🤣


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Lunkan, you think I care what you do and your secrecy? It was a simple question. Palawan is a rather large Island


 I DONT believe you would missuse such info, but there are many others, who can read what I write  
so I tell no one, except the few, who need to know. 
And I suppouse some more locals know by tsismis, but they dont have money nor knowledge to do what I am doing, because if they would have, they would have done same thing before I started


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

e


renegadesric529 said:


> How long you been over there Gary


I married my wife about 26 years ago so vacationed every other year until I retired 3 years ago now spending 8-9 months in the Philippines each year. We're currently here until June next year.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> e
> 
> I married my wife about 26 years ago so vacationed every other year until I retired 3 years ago now spending 8-9 months in the Philippines each year. We're currently here until June next year.


I don't have wife or gf so single man for now but you never know that could change


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> If you can, *keep your money and property in your home country.*
> 
> Rent accommodation at first. Read the various expat forums. DON'T try to work without an appropriate visa. *DON'T pour money* into a young lady/family, without first establishing a *meaningful IN-PERSON relationship* for a good length of time.


Excellent advice, heeding this will keep many new to the Ph out of the red.

I have visited many times and while they cannot compare to a long stay I have already got a whiff of what life would be like, the beaurocracy, transport, social norms, food, living costs etc. Highly recommend a very long stay before committing.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> Just don't blow any appreciable amount of money here until you've got a proper feel for the place and the culture. Talking months or years, not weeks. If you can, keep your money and property in your home country.


 Well. Basicly Yes
BUT there are many much better business/investment opportunities in SE Asia in general than in our home countres. Capital are much higher valued compared to work in Philippines. 
In our home countries its counted as normal for businesses to only gain 5-8 % at the capital per year, which made I lost interest 15 years ago - and switched to check what to start in SE Asia 
((The first business I started take time to correct the errors earlier owners made - but slowest is to get all permits for such business  I expect to get 4 - 8 times my money in 5-6 years. 
The second business by we grow the raw material ourself it will take time to get biger harvests and it will be much depending of if we manage to export geting whole production sold, but when up and running with full harvests I expect to earn 50 % at my capital EVERY YEAR inspite of I give away half of the profit to the tribe as bohnuses on top of what the salaries they get direct.))


grahamw57 said:


> DON'T pour money into a young lady/family, without first establishing a meaningful IN-PERSON relationship for a good length of time.( And make sure you're the only 'sponsor' .
> View attachment 102342


 Dont sponsor at all  at least not before being a live together couple.
if even then. Beside OLD close relatives, I am against giving away money, I think they have to work for it e g by some Help-to-self-help project..


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> I DONT believe you would missuse such info, but there are many others, who can read what I write
> so I tell no one, except the few, who need to know.
> And I suppouse some more locals know by tsismis, but they dont have money nor knowledge to do what I am doing, because if they would have, they would have done same thing before I started


Understand Lunkan, not my business at all and appreciate your need for secrecy especially here, look how many sari stores there are, copy copy copy here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Understand Lunkan, not my business at all and appreciate your need for secrecy especially here, look how many sari stores there are, copy copy copy here.


  
We will sell "all" elsewhere anyway so no problem with copying because of to close 
but I want to buy "all" local of the first type without others come and push up prices  As it is now prices are very low by they are worth litle by they are wrong handled, so they have bad earning, by so few in Phils know how to handle such correct. Even "specialist" college teach WRONG!!! so not odd so few know. I suppouse there are some more, but I have found only two companies in Phils, who handle such correct.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Excellent advice, heeding this will keep many new to the Ph out of the red.
> 
> I have visited many times and while they cannot compare to a long stay I have already got a whiff of what life would be like, the beaurocracy, transport, social norms, food, living costs etc. Highly recommend a very long stay before committing.


Thanks for the advice I will change my strategy holiday a few times and get the feel of it first . I then can visit multiple places and get to know the culture. Thanks again katana


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

renegadesric529 said:


> Thanks for the advice I will change my strategy holiday a few times and get the feel of it first . I then can visit multiple places and get to know the culture. Thanks again katana


Great stuff, do let us know how you are doing. Its going to be a great adventure. I cant wait to follow. Just wrapping things up in the UK which will take a couple more years and then I will do exactly what you are doing now.

In fact I'll post on here asking for tips and you'll likely answer with fresh recent info as someone who has just gone there! Good luck, enjoy.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

grahamw57 said:


> DON'T pour money into a young lady/family, without first establishing a meaningful IN-PERSON relationship for a good length of time.


Better still, hook up with an educated woman with a good job. (no husband or kids)


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Tiz said:


> Better still, hook up with an educated woman with a good job. (no husband or kids)


Sure...as long as you can match HER expectations.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Sure...as long as you can match HER expectations.


She isn't going to be looking a burnt out old foreigner that's for sure.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> She isn't going to be looking a burnt out old foreigner that's for sure.


 Perhaps not burned out,
but if a bit over 30, I know some well educated, who are interested in old foreigners 
E g one ended up married in Canada,
two others still not married I believe, one secretary/boss assistant, one OFW nurse.
Teacher, IT OFW...


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Great stuff, do let us know how you are doing. Its going to be a great adventure. I cant wait to follow. Just wrapping things up in the UK which will take a couple more years and then I will do exactly what you are doing now.
> 
> In fact I'll post on here asking for tips and you'll likely answer with fresh recent info as someone who has just gone there! Good luck, enjoy.


Thank you katana I'm looking forward to my adventure and will stay on this site 👍


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Perhaps not burned out,
> but if a bit over 30, I know some well educated, who are interested in old foreigners
> E g one ended up married in Canada,
> two others still not married I believe, one secretary/boss assistant, one OFW nurse.
> Teacher, IT OFW...


I should of said, for a burnt out old foreigner.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I've also met quite a few.

My partner is an IT professional, attractive, fit and quite a bit younger than I am, with no ex husband or kids.

We've been living together for 7 years.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Met my (single, no kids then) Mrs on the DIA dating site 11 years ago. Married 7 years now. One son.  

Here she is:
.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tiz said:


> Better still, hook up with an educated woman with a good job. (no husband or kids)


 Well. Perhaps 
Yes, better chance the family DONT NEED support, BUT some higher educated families are very greedy inspite of they have ok living standard allready...
If such would marry me she would get disapointed because undepending of how much money I have or earn, I spend litle anyway (in Swedish messure) and dont mind - even prefer ugly but good functioning. Although wife I perhaps prefer looking a bit over average 🤣 but NOT the "beauty queen" type using a lot of makeup.
So perhaps she would get a biger house with me, but probably looking bad compared to what she was used to.. Specialy at outside where I prefer ugly 

And think of many high examed are so stupid so it seem more as if they have bought their examinas. (But I believe NOT bought, because its common.) E g one officiial customer service never solved a simple problem! (It was myself solving it after I after much search found contact to their developer.) And recent it took over 50 emails to get an easy to tell answer!!! But yesterday I finaly got the answer  so now I am even more happy than normal 🤣

Of tthe three smartest Filipinas I have ever been in contact with, two are LOW educated not even High school, one is even squatter. 
There are so many stupid high examed confirming the conclusion "Education dont cure stupidity". There are such in our home countries too, specialy high positioned within public service and politics  

Concerning if its best if they have kid or not, it depends of her attitude. Risk she leave "to upgrade" is much smaller if she is over 30 AND single mother...


grahamw57 said:


> Met my (single, no kids then) Mrs on the DIA dating site 11 years ago. Married 7 years now. One son.
> 
> Here she is:
> .
> View attachment 102371


  Look being a good woman.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Lunkan said:


> Look being a good woman.


Maybe it was my ad' ?  

.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Well. Perhaps
> Yes, better chance the family DONT NEED support, BUT some higher educated families are very greedy inspite of they have ok living standard allready...
> If such would marry me she would get disapointed because undepending of how much money I have or earn, I spend litle anyway (in Swedish messure) and dont mind - even prefer ugly but good functioning. Although wife I perhaps prefer looking a bit over average 🤣 but NOT the "beauty queen" type using a lot of makeup.
> So perhaps she would get a biger house with me, but probably looking bad compared to what she was used to.. Specialy at outside where I prefer ugly
> ...


Looks promising for me then might find a woman over there


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

renegadesric529 said:


> Looks promising for me then might find a woman over there


Haha...no 'might' about it. Be prepared to fall in love every 20 minutes after getting off the plane. lol . Take things slooowly though.


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

grahamw57 said:


> Haha...no 'might' about it. Be prepared to fall in love every 20 minutes after getting off the plane. lol . Take things slooowly though.


Haha cheers Graham I heard that there might be 1 or 2 nice women there


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

renegadesric529 said:


> Haha cheers Graham I heard that there might be 1 or 2 nice women there


Are you in for a surprise (a good surprise)! Forget "1" or "2" - try a bazillion. Its sometimes overwhelming lol.

Its a mission going on jeepneys with my gf because inevitably a group of ridiculously pretty women will hop on at the next stop. 

How can you NOT notice? I try my best and just stare at the floor keeping a straight face. Or I get out my book.

My gf has twigged this. She nudges me hard and giggles each time a horde of pretties get onboard.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

renegadesric529 said:


> Haha cheers Graham I heard that there might be 1 or 2 nice women there


Plenty of candidates here rene, other countries also but the difficulty is finding the one. As others say don't be in any hurry.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Not only the gils/women themselves . Uncles, aunts, cousins (they call them that not only first level) friends, sibblings... will tell you they know someone suiting you as wife...
E g a clever one I got some intereested in told dirrect she had bf allready - AND told she had a sister for me and gave me contact info to her...  (But they showed to be very different, the sister wasnt clever at all.)

Avoid get caught by any at "gold diggers hunting ground" =E g one of the malls in Cebu, I have forgot the name. 

Actualy all the good ones I know - including the high educated - have been farmers daughters (except one, but then it was grandparents, and one squatter, but they had become kind of farmers, when city gave them some rural land in exchange for they moved away from somewhere in city where city wanted the space for something else. This squatter daughter is one of the most clever Filipinas I know.)


----------



## renegadesric529 (3 mo ago)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Are you in for a surprise (a good surprise)! Forget "1" or "2" - try a bazillion. Its sometimes overwhelming lol.
> 
> Its a mission going on jeepneys with my gf because inevitably a group of ridiculously pretty women will hop on at the next stop.
> 
> ...





KatanaDV20 said:


> Are you in for a surprise (a good surprise)! Forget "1" or "2" - try a bazillion. Its sometimes overwhelming lol.
> 
> Its a mission going on jeepneys with my gf because inevitably a group of ridiculously pretty women will hop on at the next stop.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a mans paradise over there 🤠
How long did it take you katana to find the right one


Lunkan said:


> Not only the gils/women themselves . Uncles, aunts, cousins (they call them that not only first level) friends, sibblings... will tell you they know someone suiting you as wife...
> E g a clever one I got some intereested in told dirrect she had bf allready - AND told she had a sister for me and gave me contact info to her...  (But they showed to be very different, the sister wasnt clever at all.)
> 
> Avoid get caught by any at "gold diggers hunting ground" =E g one of the malls in Cebu, I have forgot the name.
> ...


Haha farmers lock up your daughter's


Lunkan said:


> Not only the gils/women themselves . Uncles, aunts, cousins (they call them that not only first level) friends, sibblings... will tell you they know someone suiting you as wife...
> E g a clever one I got some intereested in told dirrect she had bf allready - AND told she had a sister for me and gave me contact info to her...  (But they showed to be very different, the sister wasnt clever at all.)
> 
> Avoid get caught by any at "gold diggers hunting ground" =E g one of the malls in Cebu, I have forgot the name.
> ...


Thanks Lunkan I will take my time looking not in a hurry to get married haha


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

renegadesric529 said:


> Haha farmers lock up your daughter's


 One of them is from a very traditional family. =expected the man to ask permision from the woman's parents before even first date. 
I told somewhere about that woman - girl back when it happened - because she didbt like the man, she farted loud on purpouse in such meeting 🤣
In province some families are like that still, while in citiies they are more "modernized".

Nowadays its more common accepted to be live-in IF they believe its a step towards marriage - but many get fooled, so it isnt only golddigger women who scam...
(E g an Australian was so evil so he didnt pay anything at all to the child  who had a serious medical problem, but could have been solved with a bit more money. The poor Filipino family managed to solve it a while, but not long enough so the toddler died.) Its possible to get a verdict to get support, but its to hard if the father deny even when it obvious, poor families dont afford to get it.

Even Philippine law still *discriminate children *born outside marriage, they have automatic right to inherit only *HALF* as much as sibblings born within marriage!!! (Its possible to solve by a will but thats much more complicated.)

ts "lose face" too to be single mother as it was in "western" countries 70 years ago. 

So not odd the good women want to get married.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

> How long did it take you katana to find the right one


I wasn't looking, just came out of the blue! A roll of the dice.

One day in 2016 I left a comment on Facebook about how Manila needs a new airport. Loads of people replied to my comment - one of which was her. 

Fast forward and we began chatting, met in Singapore in 2018 and still going from there. Pandemic took 3 years from us but I hope to fly to the Ph this month!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> I have tried over a month now to get answer at IF Shopee can deliver to Palawan and if so WHERE do they have depots. They have answered over 30 times but NOT at what I am asking!!!
> After 30 emails it became A BIT progress by they told they cooperate with a delivery company there. That delivery company answer fast too but they dont answer at the question neither! Yesterday they did send me a long list of baranggays they DONT deliver to, but NOTHING about where they HAVE depots 🤣


 After around 50 messagings with Shopee customer service and transport services they work with, I finaly GOT the info I asked for about WHERE they have depots  but still not about HOW to get deliveries to there  by Palawan isnt among the alternatives in the basic automatic ordering system.
((But we got compleete enough info about how we can deliver when we start selling, which seem better than Lazada system (as the Lazada system was 2 years ago,) I dont know if improved now to how I suggested to them =Service so sellers can deliver a bunch *in advance* to Lazada, so seller dont need to deliver every time someone order. If not, perhaps someone in/close to Lazada want to start such service  which is common in our home countries at least in Sweden.))


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> After around 50 messagings with Shopee customer service and transport services they work with, I finaly GOT the info I asked for about WHERE they have depots  but still not about HOW to get deliveries to there  by Palawan isnt among the alternatives in the basic automatic ordering system.
> ((But we got compleete enough info about how we can deliver when we start selling, which seem better than Lazada system (as the Lazada system was 2 years ago,) I dont know if improved now to how I suggested to them =Service so sellers can deliver a bunch *in advance* to Lazada, so seller dont need to deliver every time someone order. If not, perhaps someone in/close to Lazada want to start such service  which is common in our home countries at least in Sweden.))


I know there a sortation centre in Narra Narra and central hub in Puerto Princesa for shoppee.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I know there a sortation centre in Narra Narra and central hub in Puerto Princesa for shoppee.


  Yes. They told me that after 50 messages


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Yes. They told me that after 50 messages


But it only took me one purchase.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the Philippines. I always ask Ben why he sends msg's instead of ringing, they don't answer their phones he says,,,,,,,, hence my [email protected] "why not simply have voice mail?"
2 days later, Ben did you get a response from that company? No he replied,,,, used to that here.

Like a company I submitted the usual robotic reply regarding solar systems, they replied the next day asking what I was looking for, the system size etc. Replied a couple of hours later to the personal email I received, detailing what I was looking for and guess what? No reply and that was over a month ago.

Slow and steady wins the race here it appears, I have had instant success at times but a lot more frustrations trying to do do business here.
I think I mentioned it before that Lunkan should have simply ordered a P100 item, ad to cart, go to check out and the answers will be there, do it all the time here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> But it only took me one purchase.


 But I am trying to plan ahead  to be PREPARED when its time to get these things. I asked because Shopee have in their list of destinations in their order system to all other but NOT to MIMAROPA (=the name for the region where Palawan is a part) so it dont look as its possible to get deliveries to there. (In the list they have Mindanao, Visaya and TWO Luzon, but NOT MIMAROPA...)
So how did you chose destination when it isnt in their list of destinations???


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As said, simply place an order and get the results/info for your order. Golly I thought I lived in the back blocks and never a problem here.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> As said, simply place an order and get the results/info for your order. Golly I thought I lived in the back blocks and never a problem here.


 But there isnt any for MIMAROPA, there are only Mindanao, Visaya and two for Luzon in the menu. Thats why I asked them.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I ordered an item and that's what came up on the tracking so it must be possible.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I ordered an item and that's what came up on the tracking so it must be possible.


 Good. BUT it ISNT any option for MIMAROPA where it destinations are shown first. but menu for Region - Province - City - Baranggay for the others...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I might not be too much help to you as I've only been boots on the ground for two weeks, this being my first visit. I'm working through the SRRV paperwork, it's pretty straightforward and you really don't need to pay a visa consultant.

Definitely get over here and get a feel for the country and what area you want to settle down in. Housing is inexpensive vs home (Canada) but from what I've seen so far standards are a bit lower. If you are looking for companionship you will find it, or they will find you. I went the dating site route with Christian Filipina and was I communication for close to 4 years (most due to Covid-19).

The other forum members have given you great advice. Come here first. Take relationships slow, know the family. You might love it or hate it, but YOLO.


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

renegadesric529 said:


> I am retiring next year from UK so I should rent first and *stay away from the women for start*.
> Is it easy to rent a place and where are best places and places to avoid


Good luck with that. Many a good man has tried and failed ;-)


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Until you have a minimum of 3 years living full time in the Philippines the best advice for housing and relationships is rent, don't buy. Sounds crude but it's the same advice I'd give to anyone relocating to another country.


----------

